# President Day Rabbits



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Hunted north of Mt. Gilead today. Took 6 rabbits from 10am to 2 pm. All taken with .410 pistols in front of Sadie and Ticker. Just the right amount of snow for good visibility. Great Day !!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

That's getting it done! Let me ask you. Since you were hunting with relatively small bore (for a shotgun) pistols, I'm guessing that you bagged these bunnies on the return and not on the original jump. Am I right?


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

We holster the pistols with an EMPTY barrel. We don't take the guns out of the holster and load them until the dogs start barking. The beagle music and effort is what its all about. Especially in snowy, colder weather you may kill a "side-hopper" or two before anyone gets a shot at the rabbit the dogs are running. The pistols provide an added challenge. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I can appreciate that. Long time ago I hunted bunnies with my friend over his beagle. He was given to my friend by his Dad, since the dog was an "accident", a mix of field trial and gun dog bloodlines. "Mac" was as slow as frozen molasses on a track! So much so, that you could get shots at sitting rabbits if you cut them off right! 

So , we wound up leaving the blunderbuss 12 gauges at home, and hauled out the the 20 gauges or 410's. One guy even brought a .22! Why waste meat?

And that's where the fun was, listening to the dog, figuring the turn, where to set up. It was as exciting as turkey or deer hunting! Maybe more so.


----------

